# Council telling me to rehome my dogs for barking (without warning!)



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok, I have 3 dogs and when I let them in the garden previously they would bark as they ran to the end of my garden and then stop.
I've been trying out something Kare suggested to stop my dogs barking, have been letting the dominant one in the garden first and when he starts to pee I let the others out and it has been working so well!
I have also been exercising my dogs more so they don't have as much excitement to go outside and it's doing the job.

A lady from the council knocked yesterday and told me I had to get rid of two of my dogs after complaints that they continually bark for hours after midnight which upset me to no end because I never let them out later than 11pm and NEVER let them bark continually! Plus, I have never received any letters of warning or even been told their was a problem!

I have one nasty neighbour who nobody gets on with because he verbally abuses everyone over everything and always moans about my dogs (amongst many other things) and he often leaves me in tears. 
Recently my mum got annoyed after he accused me of sratching his car and called me some very rude names so she had a massive row with him. Two weeks later the council are on my back!

My other neighbours who live closer than him always tell me how good my dogs are and how quiet they are!

Sorry for the long post people. Can anyone suggest what I should do please?
I am home all day so I know they don't bark excessively. Why aren't the council setting up recordings etc? I thought that was routine in noise complaints?
Also, I am allowed pets where I live and have been here a year and half.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Has she left any paper work? It all sounds very dodgy. I would even doubt the person was really from the council.

If there is no rule against you having three dogs in your deeds/rental agreement and no proof they are a problem then I cannot see that any proper channels would be able to tell you on a whim to get rid of them.

Talk to the local council help section (most have some clinic type affair in local offices where you can go and discuss things) or maybe the citizens advice bureau, are the first things I can think of.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I thought exactly the same - did she show you id etc?

If you are having problems with a neighbour I wonder if he sent a "friend" round?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I would go around to the council offices and ask to speak to someone about the situation. Ask why you haven't been given any formal letter regarding the situation or been properly interviewed about the complaint to give your answers, including why no-one has spoken to your neighbours, who would confirm that your dogs don't bark. Then you'll find out if the woman was genuine or not.

Either way I don't see how they can just tell you that you have to get rid of your dogs without making sure the complaint was genuine.


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

having previously complained about one of my neighbours, im led to believe first step is always that you get warning of the complaint. 

then you get the complaint investigated properly if complaints continue.

they definitely do not turn up on the back of one complaint and tell you to get rid of 2 dogs. unless you are in breach of your agreement by having more than one?


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

She is definitely from the council because she has visited me before to do a tennant check a few months back. She is the new housing officer for my area.
I said to her that it's the first I've heard of it from the council and that I've had no letters and she said that it is also the first she had heard of it yesterday from her manager but that she was told to tell me to get rid of them! 
I asked her where she expected my dogs to go and she looked confused at my question and just replied "well a dog home" like it wasn't even a big deal!
I told her that the suggestion was ridiculous but she said I might end up in court if I don't so here we are...


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I know it's a bit of a blunt suggestion... but maybe move?

You have a horrible neighbour for starters, so you'd probably be happier in a new area anyway.


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

Disillusioned said:


> She is definitely from the council because she has visited me before to do a tennant check a few months back. She is the new housing officer for my area.
> I said to her that it's the first I've heard of it from the council and that I've had no letters and she said that it is also the first she had heard of it yesterday from her manager but that she was told to tell me to get rid of them!
> I asked her where she expected my dogs to go and she looked confused at my question and just replied "well a dog home" like it wasn't even a big deal!
> I told her that the suggestion was ridiculous but she said I might end up in court if I don't so here we are...


Maybe her manager is a friend of your neighbor?

As stated, seek further advice from the Council and the CAB. Get as much advice and info on it as you can.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

yesterday I also asked another guy from the council who I saw outside if me having my dogs was a problem and he said that because I have a garden I'm allowed dogs, he also told me to ignore the housing officer!
I think the housing officer is a bit of a goody two shoes because she is new at her job, I got the impression the other council guy was laughing at her if you know what I mean?
I obviously can't just ignore it though because it's stressing me out. 
My dogs are all little, a JRT, Yorkie cross and my chihuahua puppy, all yappy breeds but not yappy individuals at all.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

We have issues with our neighbours too and we were reported for the dog barking at stupid hours constantly. The report was taken and we received a letter as a warning, second report and someone came round asking if they could fit recording devices in our garden to monitor the barking, after a week they came and took the boxes, and did all the usual nonsense with them. After proofing our dog only barked when she first went out, they left the matter. A third report actually got our neighbours a warning for wasting council time, the council guy also spoke to our other neighbours and asked if they'd heard anything. 
I'd personally want to know why they've resorted straight to rehoming and not done all that first, sounds a bit dodgy to me!


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

ChazzieJo said:


> I know it's a bit of a blunt suggestion... but maybe move?
> 
> You have a horrible neighbour for starters, so you'd probably be happier in a new area anyway.


I will do this if it continues. But who's to say I wont get another moany neighbour? Really considering this though.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

cloggers said:


> We have issues with our neighbours too and we were reported for the dog barking at stupid hours constantly. The report was taken and we received a letter as a warning, second report and someone came round asking if they could fit recording devices in our garden to monitor the barking, after a week they came and took the boxes, and did all the usual nonsense with them. After proofing our dog only barked when she first went out, they left the matter. A third report actually got our neighbours a warning for wasting council time, the council guy also spoke to our other neighbours and asked if they'd heard anything.
> I'd personally want to know why they've resorted straight to rehoming and not done all that first, sounds a bit dodgy to me!


I read up on my councils website and this is what is supposed to happen. Thats why I don't get why they are being so nasty. I'm a 'good tennant' apart from this. I get on with all my other neighbours, pay my rent in advance etc. 

I'm gonna give them a call today and find out why they haven't followed procedure. 

The manager was on my road a few days ago seeing someone else so I wonder if my nasty neighbour has pulled him up and had a moan.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

cloggers said:


> We have issues with our neighbours too and we were reported for the dog barking at stupid hours constantly. The report was taken and we received a letter as a warning, second report and someone came round asking if they could fit recording devices in our garden to monitor the barking, after a week they came and took the boxes, and did all the usual nonsense with them. After proofing our dog only barked when she first went out, they left the matter. A third report actually got our neighbours a warning for wasting council time, the council guy also spoke to our other neighbours and asked if they'd heard anything.
> I'd personally want to know why they've resorted straight to rehoming and not done all that first, sounds a bit dodgy to me!


This is the route I would expect any council to follow to be honest. I don't see how they can receive a complaint and act on it immediately without checking that the complaint is genuine? :crazy:

I wouldn't phone them though, I would go around and sit face to face and ask these questions. I'd take a list of all the questions you want to ask, based on all the information you've been given here and make sure you get answers to all of them. If she still maintains that she's right to tell you to get rid of your dogs, then tell her you'll go to the local paper and tell them how shoddily you've been treated.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Did you get the name of the housing officer? If so then I would lodge a complaint against her with the council, if nothing else she is clearly not following the correct procedure.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm really bad at confrontation normally, I might get myself in a state if I go there?
I like your idea though, I'm going to write a list of Q's to ask them then try and get the nerve to go down there. 
Think my neighbour picks on me more because I'm the quiet neighbour who he can upset easily, especially when it comes to my animals.
Not too long ago someone left the gate in my garden open and my JRT went missing. I found him a couple hours later not too far away, but I honestly believe it was him. This is what I'm dealing with! lol


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Graham said:


> Did you get the name of the housing officer? If so then I would lodge a complaint against her with the council, if nothing else she is clearly not following the correct procedure.


Will this not just make the council treat me worse? I only ask because I want them to leave me alone, not draw more attention to myself?
Although, I will complain if necessary?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

It may also be worth asking your other neighbors if they would be willing to give statements on your dogs as well, then when you go to talk to the people at the council you will have some back up.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Why should they treat you any differently if you've done nothing wrong? 

If the housing officer has stepped outside of her jurisdiction then that's something the council ought to know about, for all you know she might do this sort of thing all the time and have had other complaints, and the council can't do anything to you just for complaining anyway.

Or you could just sit back and let this woman dictate to you...


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> It may also be worth asking your other neighbors if they would be willing to give statements on your dogs as well, then when you go to talk to the people at the council you will have some back up.


well my next door neighbour said to send the council to him and he will back me up, but he is on holiday for two weeks from this saturday!
I have a neighbour the other side who is a disabled man who is always home and I know he would back me up because I have always knocked to see if they have been too noisy and he says not at all! I might go speak to him now actually.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Disillusioned said:


> well my next door neighbour said to send the council to him and he will back me up, but he is on holiday for two weeks from this saturday!
> I have a neighbour the other side who is a disabled man who is always home and I know he would back me up because I have always knocked to see if they have been too noisy and he says not at all! I might go speak to him now actually.


Good idea, always helps to have people to back you up :2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Graham said:


> Did you get the name of the housing officer? If so then I would lodge a complaint against her with the council, if nothing else she is clearly not following the correct procedure.


Defantly do this ring up and right a letter of complaint , mentioning names she will Defantly get told , and learn not to be so rude I hate jumped out twats like this , u would also go citizens advice I'm sure they will tell u that they are in the wrong and the best thing to do , it scares me that she could be so blunt and harsh I hope she hasn't made anybody else rehome there dogs for no reason just on her verbal word shocking


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

If your dogs are noisy then I feel sorry for you _neighbours_. 

The family next door to me are nice people and I get on well with them. The couple have 2 dogs but often keep the dogs of their children ( who have left home ) there for several days / weeks at a time.
So sometime we have up to 5 dogs living next door.
Some of them bark and howl when the guy next door goes out the house and leaves them behind.
If can be very bad and annoying as I normally work shifts.
Sometimes, if I open my kitchen door to go in the garden, I can have 3 barking, growling dogs jumping up at the fence.
One of them has even bit a workman who was in my garden and put his hand on the fence.
So if your dogs are being a nuisance maybe you need to look to ways of to quieten them down. 

As for the council worker, it sounds like she is not following correct procedure. 
I’d contact the council and see what has been said and see if anything has been recorded on their files.
The fact that she did not give you any written notice of her visit makes me think it was just her letting you know that the noise from your dogs is a problem for your _neighbours._

_At the end of the day if your dogs noise is effecting your neighbours, especially late at night, it is something you should take seriously. After all if the dogs were not a problem the neighbours would have no grounds to complain._


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

SnakeBreeder said:


> If your dogs are noisy then I feel sorry for you _neighbours_.
> 
> The family next door to me are nice people and I get on well with them. The couple have 2 dogs but often keep the dogs of their children ( who have left home ) there for several days / weeks at a time.
> So sometime we have up to 5 dogs living next door.
> ...



the ops already explained her dogs do not bark as late as this neighbor is saying they do ( after midnight ). this man sounds like a bully, he doesnt need a reason to complain, he would just make it up. her other nieghbors are saying her dogs are fine. read the posts before bumping your gums.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

SnakeBreeder said:


> If your dogs are noisy then I feel sorry for you _neighbours_.
> 
> The family next door to me are nice people and I get on well with them. The couple have 2 dogs but often keep the dogs of their children ( who have left home ) there for several days / weeks at a time.
> So sometime we have up to 5 dogs living next door.
> ...





Where's the dislike button , granted we can't be sure there telling the truth but sounds like they are especially if another neighbour is backing them up .


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Right, just been to see my next door neighbour and he told me that he hardly ever hears my dogs! The man complaining lives next to him and has also complained that my next door neighboor is too noisy. 
He has offered to back me up if need be and even wanted to ring the council up there and then to tell them lol.
He said he is a very light sleeper and would know if they were barking at night.
He had two of my opposite neighbours round his house as well and they have also said they will write statements if I want because they don't hear them.
I feel much better now. Its a shame because my neighbours and myself are all close and get on really well, it's just this one guy upsetting everyone. 

To everyone who replied thank you so much because I read all your advice and I feel like I'm in a much stronger position now. 
I'm going to see if the council mention my dogs again and if they do I have about 10 neighbours who I know will support me. 
I'll even encourage them to put recording devices in because I am a million percent sure that my dogs aren't as noisy as this guy makes out.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

And snakebreeder, my dogs would never bite anyone so please don't comapre them to your neighbours dogs, mine are very soppy.
My partner gets up for work at 7am so why would I let my dogs bark through the night like my neighbour is suggesting, especially as they sleep in our bed?
Before I had any complaints I was trying to stop my dogs from barking when they run in the garden because I didn't want to upset anyone, but that isn't even what he complained about. He said I let them bark for hours on end from midnight, of course I would see that as a problem if they did! 
Someone who I don't even know parked behind him two weeks ago and scratched his car, he knocked on my door and verbally abused me for about 10 minutes for scratching his car! He parks on a drive, I always park on the road, and he knows this. He is lucky I don't report him for harassment.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Disillusioned said:


> And snakebreeder, my dogs would never bite anyone so please don't comapre them to your neighbours dogs, mine are very soppy.
> My partner gets up for work at 7am so why would I let my dogs bark through the night like my neighbour is suggesting, especially as they sleep in our bed?
> Before I had any complaints I was trying to stop my dogs from barking when they run in the garden because I didn't want to upset anyone, but that isn't even what he complained about. He said I let them bark for hours on end from midnight, of course I would see that as a problem if they did!
> Someone who I don't even know parked behind him two weeks ago and scratched his car, he knocked on my door and verbally abused me for about 10 minutes for scratching his car! He parks on a drive, I always park on the road, and he knows this. He is lucky I don't report him for harassment.


Maybe you should.

We have a nasty next door neighbour too, he is a thug. The problem is he is in approx his 70-80s. I am sure he was a thug when he was 40, and when he was 50, and 60 etc. But because he is now an elderly thug no one sees it as anything other than a cranky old man.

When I had my miscarriage I had a doula who parked about 2 foot inside a disabled spot (which he has dispute being the most active man of his age I know and having a driveway, and is not legally enforceable either as it is just a discretionary spot) he still had plenty of space to park. He came to the door, not at all thinking at the point that a stranger opened the door that maybe something more important than him was occurring and was so verbally aggressive the womans children (who were in the car as she was just popping around) started to cry.

Not like I had ever had a visitor do that before as I do not have visitors here, the house is just too small. I meet friends out and about or occasionally at someone else's home.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Kare said:


> Maybe you should.
> 
> We have a nasty next door neighbour too, he is a thug. The problem is he is in approx his 70-80s. I am sure he was a thug when he was 40, and when he was 50, and 60 etc. But because he is now an elderly thug no one sees it as anything other than a cranky old man.
> 
> ...




Nightmare situation he's too old to do anything about and prob got nothing better to do then be a nightmare , 

It makes ur house feel small when u got two dogs and car for that matter were having to upgrade to a 4x4 on the weekend to accommodate bella in there with Winston , rember when I bought Winston I had a lotus Elise he used to fly round in with me No chance now with two and a littlen


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Kare that's terrible what happened to you, I would've slammed the door in his face, silly man. So self obsessed. Mine is the same, an elderly man but will still F and blind at everyone and is often drunk during the day. Next door were telling me that he actually attacked one of the neighbours before I moved in. 
There is nothing that would ever make me rehome my dogs though, I'd move before even considering it. Don't see why I should be pushed out of my home when he's the problem around here.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

If he has a record of drunkeness, violent behaviour, and complaining, then I doubt the council would take anything he says too seriously anyway.

The fact that your neighbour next door has no problem with the dogs, but the guy who lives further away says they are noisey, ought to go in your favour.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Graham I think you are probably right, so trying to not get too worried at the moment.
Lets hope they only said something to me because they have to follow things up and not because they believe him.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Have you rang the council or anything to see what they're talking about, say that the woman who called around left you confused? or just going to wait and see if anything comes to it?


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

I wan't to wait and see, hopefully it will all blow over. If I ring they might start trying to push me rehoming my dogs so I don't want to yet.
I'm sure the silly woman will knock next time she's in the area though so I will see what happens. I might even get a letter through the door now...who knows? But I'm prepared for it all now :2thumb:


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

DEFINITELY something not right in the procedure of protocol etc from the council there - so you have a right to put in a complaint etc - and express how ill the details have made you feel - sick with worry etc - it is similar to a threat really - that isn't on. Don't worry if you have to go hardcore - I'll call the A team!


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Disillusioned said:


> Ok, I have 3 dogs and when I let them in the garden previously they would bark as they ran to the end of my garden and then stop.
> I've been trying out something Kare suggested to stop my dogs barking, have been letting the dominant one in the garden first and when he starts to pee I let the others out and it has been working so well!
> I have also been exercising my dogs more so they don't have as much excitement to go outside and it's doing the job.
> 
> ...



This isn't so much a suggestion more a similarish situation. Our dog was accused of being left in the garden after midnight for hours and hours and barking, the thing is our great dane refuses to stay in the garden for more than 5 minutes and gets tucked in on her own sofa everynight and hardly ever barked. There was a dog across from us though left out all the time and barked constantly and the barking wasn't coming fro our dog it was someone elses it was just nosy neighbours not knowing their facts 
-Chels


----------



## jammer (Aug 30, 2012)

There's something not right about the way this has been handled,

If I was in your situation id go to the citizens advice bureau explain your situation like you have to us and use a camcorder or buy some sort of sound activated recorder to prove the dogs aren't barking when they say.

A few years back when I rescued my first dog she suffered from separation anxiety and I was working on this but I got a letter from council saying that I had a complaint and they have been told to keep a log of the time and date the barking howling ect started and how long it went on for, luckily as I'd been working on it she got better and it was resolved but thats the route they're supposed to take. 

From watching random channels on tv about loud noises loud music etc after that stage they're supposed to put a recording device to prove there case in court to get your dogs rehomed so I'd fight it to the end if your dogs haven't been barking when they say then they've got no proof and no case


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Yeah , your neighbours will have had to have a recording device to prove your dogs have been barking when they say .
I know one or two people who have had noisy neighbour dogs and have had to do this . The council will do nothing without dates times and when the dogs fart .
I know this through asking myself how it's done , our neighbours dog barked 6am , 9am , 11 am , 1pm , 6pm , 10pm , 1am 2am 3am , you get the picture , they had no control over it whatsoever and would'nt even listen when I told them it was affecting my childrens sleep , had my youngsters crying 2 and 3 in the morning because of the dog constantly waking them . My children all have a rare blood condition which tires them out easily and need a good rest every night , so we were really being affected by this health wise .

I asked the council what could be done and they have this recording device which you use over a period of months . I just left it and said I would think about it , bad enough the dog but you don't really want to fall out with your neighbours if it can be helped . Anyway , the fad of the moment changed so she got rid of the dog and got a different breed .

Things have been so much better .

Most people with dogs that bark , don't realise just how it can affect some people and how even though these dogs are inside and we have fairly thick walls , just how loud they still are .

Hopefully you will get this sorted , but really it has to go way further than someone just reporting a noisy dog and getting it sorted .

Good luck with it


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I think an earlier comment in this thread is important to ask the council though. Has she done this before and has her actions resulted in other dogs being made home less or worse put down


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

The lady is quite new so I doubt she has even had to deal with a complaint about dogs because she told me its all new to her when I asked why I hadnt received any letters/warnings etc.

My last housing officer told me I wasn't allowed my rats when she saw them in their cage last year, soon changed her mind when I quoted the pet section in my tenancy agreement that clearly states I can keep any caged animals without asking permission. She embarrassingly said "oh you know the rules better than me" and changed subject. 

I read the pet section in my tenancy agreement very well thank you. Don't mess with the animal lovers!


----------



## vorny (Aug 12, 2011)

I in a slightly similar situation...not entirely but the flat below us has been complaining to our landlord about the noise the dog makes and expects her to tell us to get rid of her
We thought we had addressed her crying when we leave the house through following training tips and sshe calmed down a lot when we leave the house, we asked if he could let us know when she is being noisy, obviously we understood how annoying it can be if there is constant noise but the only time he knocked on my door to tell me the poor dog was lying next to me on the couch not moving a muscle and it was my slightly wobbly table that was making the noise. Now I think she has started crying again when we leave but not for a few mins till we have gone and not when we get back either, so since sunday when we foud out she has been crying we have never left her on her own, she cried once when my partner was getting ready to take her on a walk (so it lasted less than 2 mins) we have been tip toeing around, doing more training to occupy her and letting her sleep on our bed during the day and he has still complained again...I really dont know what about this time, she's not very active in the house and lays on the couch or bed most of the time, I think he gets more annoyed that we get up in the morning at 7.30-8 and my partner puts on his work boots and he sleeps till 10.

Anyway, my point is that I want to get a recording myself of the general noise she makes so if it comes to it I have proof myself, I sympathise with him if its due to the noise she makes when we go out but i am annoyed he cannot talk to us about this and so havnt had the cance to address the problem before its gotten too far, I want to also record what she is like when we are out so I can monitor how long it takes before she starts and how long she goes on for, it might be an idea for you to do the same before the council or anyone gets in touch again and ask neighbours to do somthing similar or just to sighn a letter etc


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Vorny you could always try one of them pressure coats for your dog? I heard they can reduce anxiety and was thinking about trying them out for my Jack russell on firework night bcos he gets really scared and whiney.
I also leave my tv on when I go out so it's not too quiet for them, then every noise doesn't set them off. But by the sound of it your neighbour is just intolerable of any small noise like mine!
I am definitely going to start recording mine if I ever go out of an evening but I know he is lying because I never leave my dogs at night. 
If I am going out to dinner then I do but if I'm out for a night out then my mum who lives two roads away has them over night. 
Hope you get to the bottom of your situation though.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I tried one of those pressure coats on Skye, who has loads of anxieties, but to be honest I never saw any difference. :sad:

Thankfully, he's not noise anxious at all whatsoever in term of fireworks etc, but if he hears of voice outside the door he goes off on one.


----------



## vorny (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been looking into them disillusioned, I asked on another forum about them but I got mostly replies about her being more bored rather than anxious, Im not so certain because when we are in she doesnt show signs of boredom, but someone seemed to think that their dog became more anxious using one and became dependant on it I'd like to find out more from people who have used them, feorag maybe it didnt work coz its better on just specific anxieties? There where fireworks a few weeks ago one night and she was barking at them, so might be an idea then but just letting her snuggle into bed with us calmed her enough.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

The vest things didn't work on my parents dog either, he barked when left alone and it didn't make a blind bit of difference (he now goes to work with my mum LOL)


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Feorag its a shame it didnt work for Skye. I have used tablets before because my JRT is petrified of fireworks but I would like to try something different. I wonder if anyone on here has used them with success.
Vorny maybe it's anxiety like you say, some just don't like being left.
Bet it makes it harder knowing that someone is complaining though, it's hard enough knowing your dog is stressed when left alone.
If you try the coat let me know how if you have any luck, might be worth a go with mine...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Skye has a lot of anxieties, but as I said noise isn't one of them, but the pressure vest didn't stop any of them.

Have you tried one of the de-sensitising CDs you can buy to de-sensitise pets to noise like fireworks?? I got a free one from Pet Plan when I insured Skye. I didn't need it for him, so I passed it on to someone on here, with the instruction that if it worked for her pets to pass it on to someone else. I know you need to have it well before Guy Fawkes for it to have any chance of working.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

I haven't tried the cd's, never even thought of that tbh. I'll have to get one and try it because spike becomes really unresponsive on firework night and will just squeeze into any space he can find and just shiver. Luckily my other dog is fine so hopefully my chihuahua will be as well. 
Is skye a rescue?


----------



## Herptileeditor (Sep 9, 2012)

*Dogs*

Hi, I had a similar situation some years ago. Although I suspect mine may have been SLIGHTLY different in that I own my own house!
Certainly the council are obliged to monitor your dogs behaviour over a period of time (with noise recodings and timed) but not sure what the timescale is!
They are also legally obliged to give you a copy of ANY recordings or evidence (photos etc). I think you will find that this is sour grapes from your neighbour and if you sit it out, it will die a death. 
Only problem I can see is that IF it is council owned property, then they could issue an enforcement order. 

All the best.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Disillusioned said:


> I haven't tried the cd's, never even thought of that tbh. I'll have to get one and try it because spike becomes really unresponsive on firework night and will just squeeze into any space he can find and just shiver. Luckily my other dog is fine so hopefully my chihuahua will be as well.
> Is skye a rescue?


Yes, he was a breeder rescue and we got him at 11 months, but we seriously believe we were told a load of lies about him. We are certain that he wasn't sold as a puppy and so wasn't socialised properly by the breeder, but was just put outside in a kennel in her garden along with all her male dogs, because she had a load of females in the tiny house she lived in. We do believe he was returned by his current owners, just not that they'd had him from an 8 week old pup. Neither do I believe that those owners wanted the £400 we paid for him, but I just couldn't leave him there.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Herptileeditor said:


> Hi, I had a similar situation some years ago. Although I suspect mine may have been SLIGHTLY different in that I own my own house!
> Certainly the council are obliged to monitor your dogs behaviour over a period of time (with noise recodings and timed) but not sure what the timescale is!
> They are also legally obliged to give you a copy of ANY recordings or evidence (photos etc). I think you will find that this is sour grapes from your neighbour and if you sit it out, it will die a death.
> Only problem I can see is that IF it is council owned property, then they could issue an enforcement order.
> ...


This is what I'm hoping really, that he just gets bored of being a pain in the bum and leaves us alone! Saw him this morning while out with the dogs and he smirked at me, probably wasn't happy that I had all three still lol.

Eileen you are probably right, even though my pup hasn't had her 2nd injection yet I still carry her when I walk the others because I want her to see that other dogs and people are fine. Socialising while young is so important! My JR is a rescue and was so bad with other dogs when I got him, luckily he isn't aggresive, just wary when on a lead and will sometimes bark at other dogs if they come round the corner and surprise him.
Compared to when I got him, he is an angel though. 
Skye sounds like he was very lucky that you came along when you did, he could be pushed from pillar to post otherwise.


----------



## vorny (Aug 12, 2011)

feorag said:


> Skye has a lot of anxieties, but as I said noise isn't one of them, but the pressure vest didn't stop any of them.
> 
> Have you tried one of the de-sensitising CDs you can buy to de-sensitise pets to noise like fireworks?? I got a free one from Pet Plan when I insured Skye. I didn't need it for him, so I passed it on to someone on here, with the instruction that if it worked for her pets to pass it on to someone else. I know you need to have it well before Guy Fawkes for it to have any chance of working.


No, I hadn't thought about these I was the cds on its me or the dog, totally forgot about them, I also hadnt thought about leaving a radio/tv on...wasn't there like a radio station that played music/noises for animals or am i just making that up. 
For the moment tho when me and my partner are both out and he cant take her to work (he can when he's doing a landlord job in an empty property, although if its a messy job shes a nightmare coz she'll pick everything up in her mouth when she's excited) Im asking my sister to dog sit, Im not risking a council complaint as we are hoping to move and this will make it harder I presume, but will defo get one for the new place and see how it goes, I think letting her snooze on our bed also helps, i tried to stop her from doing it coz the hairs drive me crazy (its amazing how much hair she sheds even tho she had very short hair) but I think our smell is very strong on there and so is comforting (also much comfier than couch/dog bed!)


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

vorny said:


> No, I hadn't thought about these I was the cds on its me or the dog, totally forgot about them, I also hadnt thought about leaving a radio/tv on...wasn't there like a radio station that played music/noises for animals or am i just making that up.
> For the moment tho when me and my partner are both out and he cant take her to work (he can when he's doing a landlord job in an empty property, although if its a messy job shes a nightmare coz she'll pick everything up in her mouth when she's excited) Im asking my sister to dog sit, Im not risking a council complaint as we are hoping to move and this will make it harder I presume, but will defo get one for the new place and see how it goes, I think letting her snooze on our bed also helps, i tried to stop her from doing it coz the hairs drive me crazy (its amazing how much hair she sheds even tho she had very short hair) but I think our smell is very strong on there and so is comforting (also much comfier than couch/dog bed!)
> 
> [I leave either Nat geo wild or Animal planet on for dora and shut the curtains


----------



## vorny (Aug 12, 2011)

maybe I should leave Its Me or the Dog on or something similar...might teach her a few things


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

vorny said:


> maybe I should leave Its Me or the Dog on or something similar...might teach her a few things


Or animal planet as suggested, if there is a Dog Whisper episode on that alone should be enough to scare a dog into submission.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Mine personally like KISS 100 when I go out. We all have a little dance around the living room to it on a regular basis, gets them all wagging their tails!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Hi,
I've recently been thru this kind of situation.
I should add at this point that I am a sufferer of anxiety, depression and stress.
This makes me get very upset and I tend to go down the most pessimistic route possible in any given situation!

We have our own house and had four dogs... And one of our neighbours complained about the noise...
To cut it short we ended up rehoming one of our dogs... As it seemed to be him causing the problems and setting everyone else off... Including my son!
The issue had become a circle and in the end we had to break it... It was hard but since Ridleys gone it's so so much calmer and relaxed.
I just asked the neighbour in question if the dogs were behaving and she said yes....
She's happy, were happy and everything is calm.
One thing I want to add is it may be possible that the guy who is complaining may have issues of his own.
The neighbour in our case has recently been diagnosed with lung cancer so I guess at the time of the dogs barking she herself was stressed and tired etc.
I'm not saying it makes his actions right or condones what he's done but sometimes there are two sides to a story.

I wish you all the best, and hope a solution can be reached...
It def sounds like the council have made a boo boo!
One which i would be chasing up as a matter or course... You don't need to be bolshy or rude, just let then know your not happy and you know your rights!

Rachel


----------



## vorny (Aug 12, 2011)

Rach1, there are usually two side to a story I agree with you, I am usually the person trying to tell people that. In our old flat there was a young man who lived above us whos girlfriend would end up banging on his door at all hours of the night and day shouting him, we were thinking what the hell is her problem, shes a psycho...we never said anything but one night it got ridiculous so we went up to speak to her and it turns out the lad keeps kicking out the poor girl for no reason, no shoes, keys, coat or bag, in the middle of eating tea or somthing, we were more understanding after this and told her just to come to ours when it happens but she never did she was very embarrased and was appologetic about it all, she seemed like such a lovely person aswell.

but in disillusioned's case it seems more like picking at small things for no reason just for being mean spirited, i think its been said already that there is a certain amount of expected and accepted noise when it comes to living in close quarter with neighbours. In my case I do know that the individual is on sick pay although i have no idea about his condition, and i am sympathetic to the fact that he has said he cant relax when the dog is making noise so we have made every attempt to reduce that noise made, but i think now he is just continuting to pick at little things, we have decided to move anyway and I think he will just continue to complain about the next tenant especially if the have any kids.

Today I left molly on her own for 30 mins (the first time in a few weeks) to cat sit for a friend, I left me bedroom door open, radio on and recorded her with my phone (took me far too long to come up with that brainwave lol), she cried for a few seconds, howled loudly once and then lay on the bed till she heard me come in, I kinda think this is acceptable level of noise at 11am. 
I might try radio 4 so theres loads of talking


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

Politely tell them to take you to court if they want to follow it up any further.

PK


----------

